# Documentary about the VPAF "KHÔNG CHIẾN VIỆT NAM -NHỮNG CÁNH ÉN ĐẦU TIÊN"



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 9, 2021)

It's all in Vietnamese but some good computer-generated flying scenes. Some aircraft were inaccurate for the period, but still entertaining. Enjoy!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 10, 2021)

I am unable to reach the video but guess probably this one. If wrong, take apology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 10, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> I am unable to reach the video but guess probably this one. If wrong, take apology.



Yes

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2021)

Interesting!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2021)

It turns out the computer generated work simulates a real mission flown in 1965 where F-100s actually engaged MiG-17. The Super Sabers were flying CAP for F-105s.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

